# I hate cheapy Sound Effects...



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

As the title implies, I hate the crappy CD's/Tapes for sale that have "realistic" sound effects for halloween.

I went ahead and made my own clip, and I like the way it turned out. Let me know what you think!!!

Listen here!
Clicky Clicky


----------



## CreatingChaos (Sep 30, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Isnt that GORE GALORE'S INSANE ASYLUM?


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

It is, and a collage of some other clips that I pieced together in Sony Acid.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I made two more!
Feel free to download them and use em if ya like what you hear!

Prison Cell
Clicky Clicky

Electric Chair Chamber
Clicky Clicky

I'm having way too much fun doing these!!!:googly::googly::devil:


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I'm with you on the cheep sound effects CD, Wal-Mart is selling several of them for 3 bucks ...........they got me for ....um.......well.........$9.00....OK so I got screwed not once but three times.........boy you just cant take me any where......good luck with yours.......just a thought ....electric chair......um......stop......kinda getting on the cheesy side .......but what do I know ....got screwed at Wal-Mart ......and not in a good way.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

rottincorps said:


> Well I'm with you on the cheep sound effects CD, Wal-Mart is selling several of them for 3 bucks ...........they got me for ....um.......well.........$9.00....OK so I got screwed not once but three times.........boy you just cant take me any where......good luck with yours.......just a thought ....electric chair......um......stop......kinda getting on the cheesy side .......but what do I know ....got screwed at Wal-Mart ......and not in a good way.


LOL, I avoid anything at wal-mart that is on clearance.

And yeah...it was late last night when I made the electric chair...lol. It's not the greatest.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking for quality sound effects check this site out.

http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html

I just ordered VOL 1 MONSTERS & ZOMBIES


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

joker said:


> Looking for quality sound effects check this site out.
> 
> http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html
> 
> I just ordered VOL 1 MONSTERS & ZOMBIES


No doubt those are good, the samples sound great! But $30 for a one CD is a bit too much for my wallet to cough up.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I make a new cd every year of sound effects and various music. I need to rip them but I can post a torrent if anyone would like.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm interested SPM, post em up!

And the links dont work anymore. They were uploaded to my FTP account, and that is no longer active.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be posting links to pirated music here, even if you remixed them. If your going to do that, do it in PM or off forum. Just a heads up lest you get booted.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Who's pirating?


----------

